# FS Malawi Haps and Peacocks PACKAGE DEAL



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

We need these fish out to make room for an upcoming fish order. LIMITED TIME OFFER $150 for the P. milomo trio, Albino S. fryeri pair, and the C. Chrysonotus pair. No delivery, pickup only. First come first serve, no holds.

2.5"-3" OB Peacock juveniles for $5 each. Must purchase a minimum of 2. Some of the males are already starting to colour up.










































This 6.5"+ male appears to be a Protomelas of some sort. $20


























Copadichromis chrysonotus pair $45. Peaceful Mid water cichlids not often available online or locally. Do some research.

6" male is one of my subdominant ones in the group, so he isn't in full colour right now. 
Female is 6" and gave us a brood less than a month ago. Fry doing well in rearing tank.

6" Subdominant Male - he looks like this when he is in a good mood:

















6" Dominant Male in tank in breeding dress:









6" Female:









4" male Swallowtail Peacock $20. SOLD to fishbait


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Breeding trio of Placidochromis milomo $80 FIRM Male and females are about 7". Have bred many times before, but I haven't had the space to raise the fry.

Spawning:

















8.5"+ male Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus $60 Show quality. I don't want to sell him but he's being aggressive towards my frontosas.

























4.5"-5" Breeding pair of Albino Electric Blue $50 Have bred twice before, but at the time the male was too small to defend his territory.









5" Ruby Red Peacock $30. He is finally beginning to regain his colour after being chased by the larger fish. Much like the Swallowtail, his orangey-red and blue colour is washed out, but should reappear with time.

He used to look like this:









Mylochromis gracilis fry 3" $10 each. Haven't seen these locally, bought the parents from Fairdeals. You can see pics of the adults in his sub forum. SOLD


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

Interested in some of your fish, especially the swallowtail male, I have two lonely females. Call me at 604 761-6761 I have cash !


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I've decided to change one of my 135 gallon tanks to an all male show tank so more fish have to go! Updated the list, BOGO Special ends January 6


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Swallowtail peacock sold! Thanks fishbait!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

2013 bump!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump! Special ends on Sunday


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Last chance for the sale! Ends tomorrow night


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump it up, may consider reasonable offers on multiple fish


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Friday night bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Willing to consider reasonable offers


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

Call 778-241-0239 Adrian interested in your stock


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump please


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey need your address so we can arrange pick up or call me 778-241-0239


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Mylochromis gracilis fry sold to adi, rest are still for sale. We need these fish out to make room for an upcoming fish order. LIMITED TIME OFFER $150 for the P. milomo trio, Albino S. fryeri pair, and the C. Chrysonotus pair. No delivery, pickup only. First come first serve, no holds.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still available


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please


----------

